# Test your knowledge of aquatic plants???



## zig (25 Sep 2007)

A little quiz I found on APC to ponder over for a few minutes, my knowledge obviously ain't to hot, I only got 15 right.



http://www.allthetests.com/quiz10/quizpu.php?testid=1094864949

No cheating and post your results


----------



## Rob33 (25 Sep 2007)

12


----------



## Ed Seeley (25 Sep 2007)

17, but there must have been a few lucky guesses!


----------



## beeky (25 Sep 2007)

I got 16   

..but I had a few lucky guesses as well!

Learnt a few things as well! Such as nitrite reduces KH?! Didn't know that!!


----------



## bugs (25 Sep 2007)

Got bored...


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Sep 2007)

14   good quiz!


----------



## Themuleous (26 Sep 2007)

17 aint bad.  Didn't think it was to tricky until I reach about half way, who the hell actually knows all that stuff!  I'm to lazy and just re-read stuff from the net!

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (27 Sep 2007)

21.  There's some dodgy questions there...

Peat addition is more likely to reduce KH than non-zero NO3 for instance. 

Apparently I'm a guru now too...


----------



## JamesC (27 Sep 2007)

Got 21 as well and I'm c**p with plant names. Agree with some dodgy answers. I can see where they're coming from with the non-zero nitrite but IME peat is much more likely to lower KH. Also the lighting question seems odd. I've always thought that per watt, metal halide is a lot more intense than T8 fluorescent tubes. Apparantly not according to the answers.

James


----------



## George Farmer (27 Sep 2007)

I had you down as a 23+, James!


----------



## JamesC (27 Sep 2007)

I blame dodgy answers


----------



## Dave Spencer (27 Sep 2007)

I got 22, but James` whinging about some of the answers helped me . My plant ID was pretty crap.

Dave


----------



## Themuleous (27 Sep 2007)

My ID wasn't up to scratch either, but the photos weren't great.  Well thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it!

Sam


----------

